# Brassen und Hanf?



## ulli1958m (7. April 2016)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe |rolleyes

Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich gequollenen Hanf im Futter habe das ich so gut wie nie eine Brasse fange, obwohl das Futter süss angemacht ist

Ist das Zufall _*oder mögen die Brassen keinen Hanf*_ im Futter?

Eine weitere Möglichkeit für das nichtfangen sind ggf. die Rotaugen die sich gerne auf Hanf stürzen oder?

#h


----------



## Sandbank (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Also, ehrlich: Du fragst Fragen, aller Achtung!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Hanf schwer zu beschaffen ist. 

Wollte es mal ausprobieren, da in Foren einige "Geheimrezepte" Hanf enthalten.

Hab dann nach mühsamer, intensiver Internetrecherche und Fragen an Taubenzüchter und Zulieferer vor Ort Hanfsamen der Firma Davert im Bioladen schweineteuer bekommen. Füllgewicht 150 g.http://www.davert.de/produkte/fit-vitalprodukte/hanfsamen-150g

100 g sind raus, weil es ein Geheimmittel für Karpfen wäre. Angeblich.
50 g sind noch hier.

Bei den 100 g rausgeworfener Hanfsamen passierte leider nichts.

Ganz ohne Hanfsaat fing ich aber auch Karpfen. Oder Brassen.

Mir scheint das Zeug am Besten dazu geeignet zu sein, es in der Natur im Frühjahr zu verstreuen. Damit Pozilei, besorgte Bürger und die Presse im Spätsommer was davon haben. Hersteller Davert, verbietet es aber auf der Verpackung!

Die Frage ist, wer nutzt überhaupt Hanfsaat bzw. (-samen). Woher, wofür?
Günstige Bezugsquellen?


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*



> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Hanf schwer zu beschaffen  ist.


will nicht klug********n aber ich habe eher genau das gegenteilige Gefühl das ich immer mehr davon und überall sehe wenn man  nach Angelsachen guckt 
und das in allen möglichen Formen trocken gequollen mit Zusätzen u.s.w
das schwankt teils auch von 2 euro das kilo bis x ob das teuer ist kein Plan das muss jeder selber wissen 

ps: finde die frage eigentlich allgemein recht interessant
immer noch besser als einer der postings die immer wieder kommen 
z.b wenn die Raubfisch Schonzeit los geht wo jedes mal die selben Sachen kommen


----------



## Sandbank (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Tatsächlich auch preiswert? Hast du nen Link bitte?


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

was ist denn für dich preiswert ?
und was suchst du denn genau ? 
trocken ? gequollen ? mit Aromen ? weiter verarbeitet z.b pellets ? geröstet ? oder gibts auch als Mehl

im www findest du viel selbst bei ebay findet man so einiges 
 wie viel hast du denn für die 150g Biohanf bezahlt ?

p.s habe selber nicht soviel Erfahrung damit aber wollte es dieses Jahr mal ein wenig testen deswegen interessiert mich die frage sehr mit denn Brassen ^^


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Es stimmt, dass Hanf nicht zu den billigen Partikeln zählt. Es stimmt aber nicht, dass man ihn nicht leicht beschaffen kann. Der Landhandel (Baywa, Raiffeisen...), oder der Tierfutterhandel haben den so gut wie immer vorrätig.

Aber es stimmt, dass es kein gutes Brassenfutter ist. Sie mögen ihn nicht besonders bis gar nicht. Hanfliebhaber sind Rotaugen, Barben, Döbel und Karpfen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Also zur Beschaffung von Partikeln. 
Ich kaufe meinen immer in der Futtermühle in Schnelsen. Die bieten Tierfutter in Massen und günstig an. Kg Hanfsaat bei <25kg 3€ das Kilo.
Kg Futtermais kostet 0,90 €. Bekommst auch in Säcken mit 25kg oder direkt auf Palette 
Bei Askari in Hamburg (Holstenkamp) verkaufen sie die Körner auch in 5kg Beuteln (Vakuum eingeschweißt) für 15-17€
Optional bietet dir Askari auch Fertigfutter auf Hanfbasis. mit Wasser anrühren und glücklich sein.

Zu den Fängen mit Hanf; Dieses Jahr ahbe ich angefangen meine partikel selbst zu verarbeiten (kochen/würzen) und meinen Angelplatz auch mal ein paar Tage vorzubereiten.
Da in meinen Teichen so gut wie nie Brassen gesichtet werden, habe ich auch noch keinen auf Hanf gefangen. Anbieten kann ich dir Karpfen, Schleie, Karausche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern.

Aber das Thema ist interessant, bin mal gespannt, was sonst noch so auf Hanf gefangen wird.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

nicht das die das lieber rauchen würden  
Sorry konnte nicht anders  
Michi


----------



## racoon (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Hanf - ganz easy und fangfertig im Angelladen. Dose auf und los gehts. Das Anködern allerdings ist ziemlich fisselig, deshalb nehme ich Ihn nur zum Füttern.

Auch Brassen mögen Hanf, nicht nur Rotaugen. Allerdings ist es häufig so, dass die Rotaugen als erstes am Futter sind und Hektik verbreiten, das mögen Brassen nicht so sehr. Wenn Du es also auf Brassen abgesehen hast, dann solltest Du ein Futter anbieten, dass weniger aktiv ist. Auch kannst Du den Hanf dann ins Futter ischen, bei Rotaugen ist es meistens sinnvoller, diesen mit der Schleuder zu füttern.
Allerdings würde ich für Brassen eher auf Würmer, Caster oder Maden im Grundfutter setzen, da diese effektiver und günstiger sind.


----------



## greenRiver (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Also ich habe mit Brassen und Hanf bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und auch bei recht viel Hanf im Futter (ca. 50%) bissen besonders die Brassen gut. Vielleicht ist es auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, aber bei mir ist immer eine ordentliche Portion Hanf im Futter wenn ich auf Brassen gehe.


----------



## Bronni (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

http://www.exnershop.de/epages/6267...2673315/Products/MX045/SubProducts/MX045-0028

Hier kann man u.a. Hanf relativ preiswert bestellen.


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Deutlich günstiger als Hanf und auch wesentlich effizienter zur Anfütterung von Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen ist das Intensivteichfutter von der Baywa:

https://www.baywa.de/shop/produkte/...ua-intensiv-3-fischfutter-25-kg-papie-2148367

Ab 18,39 € für einen halben Zentner ist ziemlich preiswert, wie ich finde.


----------



## CaptainPike (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*



Sandbank schrieb:


> ...Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Hanf schwer zu beschaffen ist.
> 
> Wollte es mal ausprobieren, da in Foren einige "Geheimrezepte" Hanf enthalten...
> 
> ...



Hab die letzte Ladung direkt im wohl bekanntesten Angel-Internetshop mit dem großen A bestellt. 1 Kilo ganze Samen für ~5 Euro. Geht bei den Genossenschaften wahrscheinlich noch billiger. 
 Fangen tut man Weissfisch drauf. Das mit den Rotaugen ist so ein Klischee wie Zander+Gummifisch. Es funktioniert, aber es beisst auch jeder andere Weissfisch drauf. Man muss das Zeug vorher einweichen, quellen lassen oder kochen. Dann platzen die Körner auf, werden matschig und geben ein wahrhaft köstliches Aroma ab


----------



## grubenreiner (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Dass Hanf am billigsten in Großgebinden im Tiefutter/ Landwirtschaftshandel ist wurde ja schon gesagt.

Dass Hanf auch auf Brassen funktioniert kann ich bestätigen. Ich verwende viel Hanf, sowohl als Partikel sowie auch als hanfmehl im Grundfutter und wenn Brassen vorkommen waren die selten abgeneigt.

Dass hanf richtig zubereitet sein muss möcht ich nochmal betonen, bei Mehl ists nicht so kompliziert aber Körner müssen ausreichend gequollen/gekocht sein um ihr volles Aroma / Lockwirkung zu entfalten. Wenn sie platzen und sich die weißen Keime zeigen sind sie gut. 
Übrigens ist dass auch eine Art Qualitätskontrolle, je mehr Körner weiße Keime zeigen je besser ist der Hanf, ich hatte leider auch schon im Tierhandel Hanf gekauft wo die Hälfte der Körner leer oder unreif war.

Am einfachsten geht das bei kleinen Mengen über nacht in einer Thermoskanne mit heißem Wasser (und evtl. etwas Zucker und/oder Chilli). Vorsicht, max. zur Hälfte Hanf in die Kanne, der quillt ja noch.

Bei größeren Mengen weiche ich den Hanf 1 Tag ein und köchle ihn dann für 10 min. Gibt man am Ende des Kochens billige Weizenkörner dazu saugen diese die Hanfbrühe auf, quellen und strecken das Futter super ohne es schlechter zu machen. Dashelab nehme ich meist etwas mehr Wasser und komme am Ende auf ein Verhätniss Hanf/Weizen 3:1.

Seit 2 jahren lege ich mir nun im Winter einen Vorrat an indem ich Hanf (und Weizen)  in große Schraubgläser fülle und einkoche. Da brauch ich dann nur nach Bedarf ausm Schrank nehmen.


----------



## all (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Also ich habe auch bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit Hanf auf Brassen gemacht. Aber wie schon gesagt, dass dürfte von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein. Wenn man sich ihn selber im Landhandel kauft und zu Hause kocht ist der auch nicht teuer (Problem ist nur, dass die ganze Bude danach richt). Ich habe auch immer Vinillinzucker mit reingemacht und bei mir klappt das sehr gut.:m


----------



## feederbrassen (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Bei uns lasse ich Hanf weg,die Brassen stehen eindeutig auf süß.
Generell habe ich nie mehr als 5 % davon im Brassenfutter,
wenn überhaupt.
Wenn denn Hanf drin ist dann nur um die Aktivität des Futters etwas anzuheben.
Gerösteter Hanf kommt bei mir gar nicht zum Einsatz.
Ist zu Geruchsintensiv und lässt sich kaum überdecken.


----------



## kati48268 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei uns lasse ich Hanf weg,die Brassen stehen eindeutig auf süß.


Und auf fischig!
Was Rotaugen wiederum nicht anturnt.


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gerösteter Hanf kommt bei mir gar nicht zum Einsatz.
> Ist zu Geruchsintensiv und lässt sich kaum überdecken.


Für Rotaugen ist der schon geil.
Allerdings nutze ich den auch nicht mehr, nachdem ich ihn in der Küche selbst produziert habe und die Bude mind. 1 Woche zum Entstinken gebraucht hat. |rolleyes

Da gehen die Meinungen zu Brassen & Hanf ja schon deutlich auseinander.
Meine Meinung: weglassen.
Er bringt zumindest keine Vorteile.


----------



## Sandbank (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Bin zwar nicht Threadersteller, aber meine Frage nach günstigen Bezugsquellen wurde ja gleich mit bearbeitet. Danke, hier kann man was dazulernen!
Als Nachtrag noch, das Zeug von Davert 150g kostet im Schnitt 3 Euro. In etwa so kaufte ich es auch damals.

@Andal:  





> Deutlich günstiger als Hanf und auch wesentlich effizienter zur  Anfütterung von Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen ist das  Intensivteichfutter von der Baywa:


Vom Preis her ok. 
Aber es ist doch Vollfutter, wir wollen doch aber, dass der Fisch an unseren Köder geht und sich nicht mit dem Anfutter sattfrisst und verschwindet.
Wie benutzt du es? Also zerkleinert oder gestreckt zB.? Oder mit Köder Boilie?


----------



## ronram (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

@Andal, danke für den Link. 
Sehr interessant das Zeug.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

@ Sandbank:

Ich/wir verwenden das Zeug ja nicht sackweise, sprich in solchen Mengen, dass es je zu einer Sättigung durch das Futter kommen könnte. Bei der Vorfütterung kommen etwa 1-2 (kalt) und 3-4 (warm) Sbombs mit einer Mischung aus eben diesen Pellets, zerkleinerten Futterboilies und einer Mais/Weizenmischung zum Einsatz. Ebenso zu Beginn einer Sitzung. Der Anteil der Pellets liegt dabei bei gut einem Drittel der Futtermenge.

Beim Fischen selbst kommen die Pellets, ebenfalls mit zerkleinerten Boilies in einem PVA-Bag an die Montage. Oder ich mache eine Mischung aus den Futterpellets, normalem Grundfutter, Erdbeeraroma, etwas Sweetener und PV-1. Das gibt dann eine sehr bindige Futtermasse für Methodfeeder, oder Futterbleie. An die Haarmontage kommen dann folgerichtig auch Hookpellets, oder fruchtige Boilies, etwa in den Größen 10 - 14 mm.

Da darf dann (bei uns im See) auch jederzeit mit Beifängen von Karpfen gerechnet werden; also wird dementsprechend auch nicht zu fein gefischt.


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und auf fischig!
> Was Rotaugen wiederum nicht anturnt.
> 
> Für Rotaugen ist der schon geil.
> ...



Hanf hat eine abführende Wirkung und verhindert eine Übersättigung der Fisch.

Das Aroma würde ich eher als zweitrangig oder drittrangig bewerten.


----------



## GandRalf (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Du meinst, die Fische finden es geil, wenn ihnen öfter "einer ab geht"?:q

#6


----------



## Carsten_ (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hanf hat eine abführende Wirkung und verhindert eine Übersättigung der Fisch.
> 
> Das Aroma würde ich eher als zweitrangig oder drittrangig bewerten.



heißt es geht vorn rein und direkt hinten wieder raus so dass die Fische beim Angeln/Füttern nicht satt werden können? #c ;+


----------



## feederbrassen (8. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> heißt es geht vorn rein und direkt hinten wieder raus so dass die Fische beim Angeln/Füttern nicht satt werden können? #c ;+



Nicht ganz,das Öl hat zwar eine verdauungsfördernde Wirkung aber
wenn deine Mischung zu ,,Fett" ist nützt das auch nichts.
Zumal man den Gesamtanteil eh nicht zu hoch ansetzen sollte.
10- 15 % sind gut 30% Maximal.
Ist aber davon abhängig wie deine Mischung überhaupt zusammen gesetzt ist und welche Art Gewässer du befischst . 

Edit: Korrektur


----------



## Sneep (9. April 2016)

*AW: Brassen und Hanf?*

Hallo,

ich habe früher mit der Kopfrute häufiger mit  Hanf als Köder und mit gemahlenem Hanf im Futter gefischt.

Das war der Köder für grosse Rotaugen. Beifang gab es so gut wie nicht.
Die Beute bestand fast nur aus großen Rotaugen. kleinere Rotaugen und andere Weißfische waren da, wurden aber mit Hanf so gut wie nie gefangen.
Mit Maden z.B. wurden diese Fische durchaus häufig gefangen. 

Das Brassen Hanf nicht gerade begeistert fressen zeigte sich an mehreren kleineren Seen. Das war also kein Einzelfall.
Es gibt die These, dass Rotaugen die Hanfkörner als kleine Schnecken und Muscheln ansehen. 

Große Rotaugen sind zu bestimmten Zeiten voll mit diesen Minimuscheln.

sNeeP


----------

